
Reznor Bites The Hand That Feeds. Deletes His Twitter Account. - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/21/reznor-bites-the-hand-that-feeds-him-deletes-his-twitter-account/
======
jm4
Enough of these web celebrity gossip kinds of stories. Please. Whether Trent
Reznor, or anyone else for that matter, uses Twitter is completely
inconsequential. Seriously. Are you a shill for TechCrunch, or what?

